# ndiswrapper doesn't make an interface [solved]

## rv33830

Hi,

I'm trying to set up my wireless card (SiS163u) to work in gentoo. But ndiswrapper doesn't give me any interface. The driver worked for me in other distributions.

ndiswrapper -v:

```
utils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '1.9'

module details:

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko

version:        1.56

vermagic:       2.6.34-gentoo-r1 SMP mod_unload K8 
```

ndiswrapper -l:

```
sis163u : driver installed

   device (0BF8:100F) present
```

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

libipw                 21196  0 

lib80211                3890  1 libipw

ndiswrapper           122362  0 

nouveau               408660  1 

ttm                    38293  1 nouveau
```

Last edited by rv33830 on Tue Aug 03, 2010 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post from SystemRescueCD this :

```

# lspci -n

# lspci -v

```

----------

## rv33830

lspci -v:

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

   Capabilities: [e0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed-

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [44] #00 [00fe]

   Capabilities: [fc] #00 [0000]

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: c0200000-c03fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c3200000-00000000c33fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0000

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/2 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

   Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: 80000000-801fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000080200000-00000000803fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0000

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/2 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

   Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

   Memory behind bridge: c1000000-c2ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0000

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/2 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

   Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

   Capabilities: [e0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed-

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 10

   I/O ports at 3040 [size=64]

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=64]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at c0040000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at c0004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at c0005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [44] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=0098

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   I/O ports at 3080 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at 30b0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 30a4 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 30a8 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 30a0 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 3090 [size=16]

   Memory at c0006000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [cc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: sata_nv

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=64

   I/O behind bridge: 00006000-00006fff

   Memory behind bridge: c3000000-c30fffff

   Capabilities: [b8] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84

   Capabilities: [8c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at c0007000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   I/O ports at 30b8 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce Go 7600] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at c2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at c1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   I/O ports at 5000 [size=128]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

   Kernel modules: nouveau

07:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

   Memory at c3000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   I/O ports at 6000 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
```

lspci -n:

```
00:00.0 0500: 10de:02f7 (rev a2)

00:00.1 0500: 10de:02fa (rev a2)

00:00.2 0500: 10de:02fe (rev a2)

00:00.3 0500: 10de:02f8 (rev a2)

00:00.4 0500: 10de:02f9 (rev a2)

00:00.5 0500: 10de:02ff (rev a2)

00:00.6 0500: 10de:027f (rev a2)

00:00.7 0500: 10de:027e (rev a2)

00:02.0 0604: 10de:02fc (rev a1)

00:03.0 0604: 10de:02fd (rev a1)

00:04.0 0604: 10de:02fb (rev a1)

00:09.0 0500: 10de:0270 (rev a2)

00:0a.0 0601: 10de:0260 (rev a3)

00:0a.1 0c05: 10de:0264 (rev a3)

00:0a.3 0b40: 10de:0271 (rev a3)

00:0b.0 0c03: 10de:026d (rev a3)

00:0b.1 0c03: 10de:026e (rev a3)

00:0d.0 0101: 10de:0265 (rev f1)

00:0e.0 0101: 10de:0266 (rev f1)

00:10.0 0604: 10de:026f (rev a2)

00:10.1 0403: 10de:026c (rev a2)

00:14.0 0680: 10de:0269 (rev a3)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

05:00.0 0300: 10de:0398 (rev a1)

07:06.0 0c00: 1106:3044 (rev c0)
```

----------

## d2_racing

Is this a USB wireless card ?

----------

## rv33830

Yes but its built into the laptop.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, then, post this :

```

# lsusb

```

----------

## rv33830

lsusb:

```

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bf8:100f Fujitsu Siemens Computers 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1509:9242  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

I think it's the Cambridge Silicon Radio because i only have one kill switch for bluetooth and wlan

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, now can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## rv33830

ifconfig -a:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 04:4b:80:80:80:03  

          inet addr:192.168.2.110  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::64b:80ff:fe80:8003/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:40161 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:27242 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:54970838 (52.4 MiB)  TX bytes:2945403 (2.8 MiB)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:22 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:22 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1812 (1.7 KiB)  TX bytes:1812 (1.7 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

iwconfig:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

iwlist scan:

```

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

----------

## d2_racing

Your kernel didn't recognize your wifi card, that's why wlan0 is not available.

----------

## rv33830

Well there are no kernel drivers for my card and therefore i'm using ndiswrapper with the windows driver. In other distros it worked perfectly but in gentoo it won't give me a wlan0.

----------

## idella4

rv33830;

at the risk of lowering allegiance to gentoo, if no-one tells you here, why not consider choosing the other distro, the ndiswrapper of which was effective, and post on that distro's forum asking how to duplicate it in gentoo or explain what its requirements are.

I've posted on on a few other forums.

----------

## rv33830

Hi,

I solved it by adding usb to the USE flags and then rebuild ndiswrapper. Now i get a wlan0   :Very Happy: 

----------

## idella4

well done. Can you please place [solved] in your thread title.

----------

